# Game #15: Warriors (8-6) vs Spurs (11-3)



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

vs








*Golden State Warriors* (8-6) vs *San Antonio Spurs* (11-3)
Oracle Arena, Oakland, CA​
Monday, November 27, 7:30 pm PST​













*Starting 5*
*Warriors*:







PG - Monta Ellis







SG – Jason Richardson







SF – Matt Barnes 







PF – Troy Murphy







C - Andris Biedrins

*Spurs*:







PG – Tony Parker







SG – Michael Finley







SF – Bruce Bowen







PF – Tim Duncan







C – Fabricio Oberto

*Latest Results*
*Warriors*: win vs.Jazz 91-78 (11/25)
*Spurs*: win @ Seattle Sonics 98-78 (11/26)

Spurs thread

_vBookie_ says: Spurs by 3

*Notes*:
- It looks as if Baron will miss another game tonight due to his strained rib muscle. After a workout with Warriors director of athletic development Mark Grabow, it was determined that Baron would approach his recovery cautiously, as not to re-aggravate the injury. 

- Other injuries include Mickael Pietrus, who's availability is a game-time decision, is still fighting a stomach flu, while Zarko Cabarkapa (strained lower back) and Ike Diogu (sprained ankle) remain on the inactive list.

- The Spurs were without Manu Ginobili for last night's game @ Seattle. Bothered by a lower back contusion suffered in the third quarter of Friday's loss against Dallas, Ginobili will most likely also sit this game out against the Warriors.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

davis better bloody play::allhail: :djparty: :jump: :mob: :ttiwwp: 
warriors will win this one by a delightful 5 points


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

Okay, they're at home, so at least they have a chance.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

dk1115 said:


> Okay, they're at home, so at least they have a chance.


And they're playing the Spurs on the 2nd of back-to-back road games. Not that the Sonics really pushed the Spurs last night (I watched the game).


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Looks like Baron isn't playing in this one. Apparently he is very iffy about it.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Timbaland said:


> Looks like Baron isn't playing in this one. Apparently he is very iffy about it.


Yeah, seems like he is sitting this one out. I just added notes to the first post in this thread about it (same time you posted, Timbo).


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Spurs are abnormally bad on game 2 of back to backs and you guys should be able to expose their age by pushing them up and down the court. 

I'm taking GS in this one.


----------



## DaGreat1 (May 18, 2006)

no baron again!!! i have this gut feeling that the matchup to watch will be monta vs parker, instead of duncan vs whoever we can throw at him. Hopefully monta has the energy to contain parker and keep him on his heels on the other end.


----------



## all_aus (Aug 28, 2005)

*davis playin the spurs??*

or will it be pacers??


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: davis playin the spurs??*



all_aus said:


> or will it be pacers??


Doesn't look like it's going to be tonight against the Spurs.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

Something tells me Parker's gonna teach Monta a little about how to drive to bucket.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Huge Matt Barnes fan. Good to see him getting some playing time and being productive. The announcers on AM 680 had nothing but good things to say about him today.


----------



## The_Sandstorm (Mar 5, 2003)

ellis is a parker who doesn't have as good handles...it will be interesting. 
i'm not gonna watch teh first quarter or so cuz seattle and green bay are playing a monday night football game in the snow...so hope it goes well in the first...i say the warriors just run...no stopping just run and run and run...but yeah it doesn't look like seattle really worked out the spurs last night


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Amazing game. Duncan is a one man wrecking crew, but Biedrins is playing some excellent D.

Mike D came to play. This is one of the best games I have seen all year.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

yeah, really is a good game


J Rich finally showed up... knee is looking better, 11-19 from the Field, 26 Points, best game this year


Biedrins looks real good out there, expected Ellis to show up more with Davis out though, no Assists up to this point


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Quote of the night

On tony Parker throwing the ball away

"And Tony Parker passes the ball out of bounds, and he has been retired for years"

:lol:


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

go warriors! we have proved to everyone that we are playoff contenders by beating the 2 top teams!
Biedrins could get defensive player of the year in years to come! he has to be averaging over 10 rebounds a game now when is baron davis coming back? that guys always injured


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

YES WARRIORS WIN:clap: :clap2: :cheers: 

WARRIORS BEAT THE TOP TWO TEAMS IN THE WESTERN CONFERENCE. THAT GAME HAD A PLAYOFF ATOMOSPHERE.


----------



## RunTMC (May 11, 2003)

Impressive win tonight. Alot has been made of GS's big homestand, but they've probably played one of the toughest schedules in the NBA up to this point. I just did the math, and GS opponents are 126-81 overall, 120-72 against the rest of the NBA (a 63% win%). Of their 15 games, they've only played 3 games against sub .500 teams - all wins. The team with the worst record they've lost to this season is Phoenix. Among their notable wins, they handed NO/OKC their first loss of the season, beat Detroit, Dallas, Utah and SA. Not only that, but they beat Utah and SA without Baron, and have been plagued by quite a few injuries early on, with Baron, Pietrus, Diogu, and Murphy missing time, and Jrich coming off knee surgery. I must say Ive been pleasantly surprised.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Man, this team impresses me more and more. 

- J-Rich had a solid game (yeah, maybe a few heat-check questionable shots here and there, but overall a good game). 
- Ellis recovered from a horrible start (3 TO's in the first 3 minutes) to help clinch the win--that lay up while taking T.P. off the dribble was sweet...and how about the clutch FT shooting.
- speaking of clutch FTs, what about Andris? Man, last 3 games, shooting FTs like he's finally understood how to shoot overhand. 2-2 FT tonight, 9-11 in the last three games for Biedrins. Oh, never mind the 18 overall points , 15 rebounds, 6 blocks...
- my boy Matt Barnes (go Bruins!) with another solid game in a start--13 points, 7 rebounds, 6 assists, and 3 blocks!
- i'm not gonna say a damn thing about Dun Dun. If I start giving praise now, I might jinx something...
- even Keith McLeod--who I thought was absolutely horrible the first few games he's played this season--steps into the game at key points, when the Warriors needed a clutch ball handler, and comes through, running the show while Monta was working through his issues early in the game. McLeod in 26 minutes: 8 points (including 6-6 FTs), 4 assists, 4 steals, only 2 TOs.​
The most impressive thing to me--the way the Warriors played through horrible calls throughout the games. I can remember at least 3 fouls called on jump shots by the Spurs where replays show absolutely no contact (one on Barnes, one on Monta, and one on Dun Dun, if memory serves me). Personally, I can't stand when teams ***** and moan about calls going against them (something I couldn't stand about the Kings of the early 2000's). This game: very minimal objection during the calls--beyond that, they played through the questionable calls. Truly the sign of a mentally tough team there. 




HB said:


> Quote of the night
> 
> On tony Parker throwing the ball away
> 
> ...


Not to be an a-hole, but he said "Tony Parker passes the ball to (color commentator) Jim Barnett, and he's been retired for years".


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

bruindre said:


> Not to be an a-hole, but he said "Tony Parker passes the ball to (color commentator) Jim Barnett, and he's been retired for years".


Yeah you are right that was exactly what he said, lol it got me cracking up though


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

HB said:


> Yeah you are right that was exactly what he said, lol it got me cracking up though


I try hard not to be a homer, but the Tim Royce/Jim Barnett tandem is among the best in calling an NBA game....and unbiasedly at that.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

bruindre said:


> Man, this team impresses me more and more.
> 
> - J-Rich had a solid game (yeah, maybe a few heat-check questionable shots here and there, but overall a good game).
> 
> ...





I have also noticed he started taking better shots as his health gets better. When he steps into his shot, whether off the dribble or catch and shoot, it's a way higher percentage than when he tries a little shake to the left or the right.

Monta Ellis did have a horrible start, but the kid is learning as he goes, so I can't blame him for those mistakes. However, I really don't like it when he dribbles up and shoots it at the top of the key. It's not a good shot for anyone. 

Biedrins continues his MIP bid with a great floor game tonight. It's quite obvious that his low post moves are still raw as hell, but his soft hands are making up for it. Kind of like what Dwight Howard was a couple years ago.​


----------



## The_Sandstorm (Mar 5, 2003)

top 5 moments of the night:
5) biedrins knocking down the key free throws.
4) ellis shaking parker to get the lay up
3) j-rich blowing by oberto to get the two handed dunk
2) biedrins having a block party all up on duncan
1) "Tony Parker passes the ball to (color commentator) Jim Barnett, and he's been retired for years"

what a game!! what made it the greatest is that it wasn't a blow out either way...it was literally a very very great game for the whole 48 minutes all the way down to the end! given i missed half of the first to watch hasselback throw 4 picks...and then ultimately win the game...

what impresses me the most is that baron's not there...nor pietrus...if pietrus was there finley wouldn't have scored 18...so...pietrus and baron coming back sometime later this week...who starts? i'm looking at baron, ellis, rich, pietrus (if it's a smaller team)/murph (against the bigger men...a la duncan) and biedrins...with barnes and murph or pietrus whoever didn't start...to start the second quarter...i didn't really think about it before but our team is freakin stacked with don nelson type of players...

poor poor adonal...

oh and i will not express my feelings for dunleavy just yet...i will not be the jinxer...


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

The_Sandstorm said:


> what impresses me the most is that baron's not there...nor pietrus...if pietrus was there finley wouldn't have scored 18...so...*pietrus and baron coming back sometime later this week...who starts?* i'm looking at baron, ellis, rich, pietrus (if it's a smaller team)/murph (against the bigger men...a la duncan) and biedrins...with barnes and murph or pietrus whoever didn't start...to start the second quarter...i didn't really think about it before but our team is freakin stacked with don nelson type of players...


I think you keep starting Matt Barnes, saving Pietrus as a spark off the bench/defensive stopper. Keep milking what you can out of Barnes until that runs out. A healthy GS lineup ought to look like this:

PG - Baron Davis
SG - Monta Ellis
SF - Jason Richardson
PF - Matt Barnes
C - Andris Biedrins

Let Murph and Pietrus come off the bench and shore up (what all of the sudden looks to be) a solid 2nd unit--Murphy, Pietrus, (gulp) Dunleavy, Diogu (when healthy), McLeod...10 deep? Sheesh, maybe it's too early. Haven't had my coffee yet. That looks pretty damn good to me right now, though.


----------



## Golden State of Mind (Jul 21, 2006)

RECAP: Warriors 111, Spurs 102

BIG WIN!


----------



## DaGreat1 (May 18, 2006)

Biedrins! what a monster. ever since i picked him up in my fantasy team, he's been tearing up the league. this guy is the truth... now we jus need a nickname for him and let it spread across bbb


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

see if Jason Richardson were to play 40 minuets a game he would always be showing us 26 points but since his knee he hasn't been playing nearly as many minuets.


----------

